
German politicans doxxed, massive leak of private information - gewa
https://www.dw.com/en/hundreds-of-german-politicians-hacked-media-reports/a-46955419
======
opwieurposiu
Change my view: What's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander. If agents
of the state have the right to look up citizens, then surely citizens have the
right to look up agents of the state.

~~~
al_chemist
You assume that state and citizens are equal. One has right to set law, gather
taxes, mandate force, conscript into army and spy. The other has right to
remain silent (unless asked a question).

~~~
anoncake
In a democracy, the actions of the state are actions of its citizens.

------
jammygit
This sort of thing, if on a larger scale, might freak politicians out a bit
and help get some privacy and security legislation on the table. Maybe.

~~~
symlock
or just greater consequences (fines, imprisonment) so even legitimate uses-
cases (whistle blowers?) are scared to say anything.

------
Bodet
live what you preach. if you have nothing to hide, politicians?

------
gewa
The mentioned twitter account is
[https://www.twitter.com/_0rbit](https://www.twitter.com/_0rbit)

~~~
dependenttypes
"This account has been suspended" it says.

------
kumarvvr
Only the far-right party was spared. This smells of Putin all the way.

~~~
rurban
Nope, also the known CIA agents from left parties were spared.

And the German is too good to be from Russian agents.

~~~
tracker1
You realize that most Russians speak at least two languages fluently. In fact,
I usually have a better time talking to people with Russian accents in English
than most other nationalities.

~~~
rurban
Yes, I do. But it's still easy to recognize native germans

~~~
rurban
To the downvoter: See, I was right.

